# Please help ID this crayfish or lobster ??



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi 
I bought a few of these as feeders but they don't look like ordinary crayfish. So I held off on feeding them to my fish and turtles.
They have 4"+ body. I don't know if they're full grown or not.

What are they?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

its either a red procambarus clarkii or an australian species! dont feed it!!! O: its so nice!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply

Do you know of any sites I can ask questions on about these?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I tried looking into it myself but its not any type of wild feeder from around here I think for sure. Really pretty


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

well the cray hobby isnt that big . i tried to find some sites but very few explained the hobby. most of them were for scientific purposes. if u meant the marbled, u can try here :
http://www.marbledcrayfish.com/

big als north york sell them at like 8.99-11.99 each though, and they breed like crazy so its a good investment. i know some hobbyist breed these to feed their cichlids and monster fish .

if we can ever meet somewhere closeby, id gladly purchase ur reed clarkii . i was once into the cray hobby !


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Hi Jackson, where did you get those crayfish?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

tijuanatoad said:


> Hi Jackson, where did you get those crayfish?


These were purchased from a friend.

Ibetta~
I might be letting them go. I'll pm you if I decide to sell.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Jackson, your crayfish looks like a Procambarus clarkii to me.


----------

